# Believe: Conjugations



## LaRue

Would anyone be able to conjugate the verb 'to believe' into latin?
Thanks heaps.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Can you be more specific about what you want, please?

Do you want it _translated_ into Latin, or do you wan the Latin verb _conjugated_?


----------



## Anne345

Which voice ? Which mood ? Which tense ? 
to believe = credo and it is like _peto_ threre : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_conjugation


----------



## Ieon

credo is probably the easiest to conjugate since it is the 1st conjugation

credo, credare


----------



## Anne345

No ! 
credo, credis, credere, credidi , creditum


----------



## modus.irrealis

You could also look at http://www.verbix.com/cache/webverbix/9/credo.shtml, which on a quick look-over doesn't seem to have any errors.


----------



## Ieon

Ah
You're right Anne
I apologize


----------



## LaRue

Thankyou all.


----------

